# Diesel tire sealant kit - I'm a believer!



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So, first I see this as I am driving on a dirt road in the middle of nowhere...









Then when I pull over, I see and hear this:

http://youtu.be/W1P1HLtgPy8

So I think, OK, I have my full size spare that I ordered from Tire Rack per their website saying "2014 Cruze Diesel" fitment. I suppose it's on me since I never test-fitted it, but lo and behold it did NOT fit. So I took a closer look at my tire inflator kit. It's actually a pretty ingenious thing that has a built in compressor and pumps the sealant into the tire, then allows you to pump up the tire to proper air pressure. As you can hear from the video, it was a pretty serious breach. I was not optimistic, but lo and behold, the tire held air and got me 3 1/2 hours home. So, the tire inflator kit works and it's quite good. I thought I would share this with you diesel owners who wondered about it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well done young man.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Had to use mine once already and it worked fine, don't forget to replace the can of sealant!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

warloc said:


> Had to use mine once already and it worked fine, don't forget to replace the can of sealant!


Just picked up one today.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I traded my compact spare trunk for the ECO trunk/inflator kit + $100 40K miles ago. I did buy a fullsize spare but only put in the car on trips over 300 miles or in the winter time. I only needed a spare tire once in almost 500,000 miles so caring one all the time seems a waste. Glad to hear the inflator kit got you home, makes me feel better about my setup.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

spacedout said:


> I traded my compact spare trunk for the ECO trunk/inflator kit + $100 40K miles ago. I did buy a fullsize spare but only put in the car on trips over 300 miles or in the winter time. I only needed a spare tire once in almost 500,000 miles so caring one all the time seems a waste. Glad to hear the inflator kit got you home, makes me feel better about my setup.


i do the same I always keep my full size spare in the trunk along with all the stuff i need to change a tire. Along with a pair of low profile snow chains.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Did you have to replace the TPMS sensor after using the sealant?


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

You shouldn't have to replace the TPMS sensor, the tech just cleans them up. The sealant makes quite a mess, but as long as you use the right stuff it is safe to use with TPMS.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I traded my compact spare trunk for the ECO trunk/inflator kit + $100 40K miles ago. I did buy a fullsize spare but only put in the car on trips over 300 miles or in the winter time. I only needed a spare tire once in almost 500,000 miles so caring one all the time seems a waste. Glad to hear the inflator kit got you home, makes me feel better about my setup.


And I went the opposite way - added the standard Cruze spare to my ECO MT. I kept the inflater/sealant kit in the trunk as well. I actually had to use my spare as I ran over something on I-25 that put a hole in the center of my tread (repairable area) big enough to push a soda straw through. The sealant would not have helped me. First flat I've ever had in 30+ years of driving and it was in the first car I owned that didn't come with a spare.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Was told by a few people, that after using that stuff, the tire is done. Even if it could of been patched, it wouldn't be now.
Not sure how true that statement was, but, 2 times was told the same thing. Both times, I purchased new tires.
Then, I hear, the stuff GM uses in their kit, will allow cleaning and patching of the hole.
So, I'm on the fence here. Not sure what answer was correct.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The traditional tire sealants would make a tire unrepairable and would do a real number on the TPMS sensors. GM is using a different, latex based sealant that can simply be peeled off the inside of the tire and the TPMS sensor.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Those of you relying on the tire sealant, don't forget there is a date code stamped on it and it should be replaced before it is considered expired.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Those of you relying on the tire sealant, don't forget there is a date code stamped on it and it should be replaced before it is considered expired.


Excellent point. Also, those of you with spare tires, check the tire pressure and the date stamped into the sidewall. This date is the manufacturing date and is the two digit year followed by a two digit week of the year. If this date is over five years old you should consider replacing the spare.

Bottom line, don't forget to check your emergency supplies, whether it be a spare tire or tire sealant.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

emergency supplies, yes

Tires don't expire


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

neile300c said:


> emergency supplies, yes
> 
> Tires don't expire


Actually tires do expire. As the rubber compound ages it dries out and gets brittle. The term used to describe this is "dry rot".


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> Did you have to replace the TPMS sensor after using the sealant?


TPMS has been working fine in the new tires.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> Actually tires do expire. As the rubber compound ages it dries out and gets brittle. The term used to describe this is "dry rot".


This could be climate sensitive as my other car is a 2003 model Hyundai Getz and the rear tyres are both original and show no sign of age related problems. The car has to pass an annual inspection and any problems, including tyres, are checked for defects. There is only 56K km on the clock and a cat back exhaust was replaced along with new front pads. That is the only repairs the car has needed, although I did put new plugs and leads on it as a precaution. So far the CTD has been nearly as good. The only repair has been a transmission oil leak and a new surge tank, even though I never needed to top up fluid. Holden called it a "Customer satisfaction", service. Maybe trying to mask a recall.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I have had 2 flats with the factory tires already...the first time i used the sealant...most of it leaked out through the hole...but it held enough air to get me to a place that would patch it for me. Second time was only a couple weeks later, same tire, new hole. Leak was slow enough that I made it to the repair place (3 miles). I was told there is also other damage to my tire and I need to get it replaced ASAP or risk more flats...I am going to buy some sort of tire patching kit to keep with me...Unfortunately with Subs in my trunk, there is no way for me to fit a spare+tools.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

I Like having the inflator and sealant in the car. I had to us it just last night. This morning I took the car in to get the tire repaired, but found out that the sealant is 58.95 CAD at the dealer. I think I will be looking at cheaper options.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i have added this kit to all my vehicles. ive used it to plug 35's on the jeep, one on my vw. they work wounder if you do your part. im sure one of these screws and the sealant i would have no issues getting home 
Victor | 22-5-60207-8 Plug & Go Tire Repair Kit


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

obermd said:


> Actually tires do expire. As the rubber compound ages it dries out and gets brittle. The term used to describe this is "dry rot".


They dry rot inside of a trunk? I've never seen this...except maybe on a 30 yo car.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

The tire is not done as long as you use the correct, water washable sealant like what is provided by GM. I think that Fix-A-Flat sealant S10157 is the equivalent to it. The actual repair that was covered by my road hazard was 40 dollars.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I assume having this compressor sealant kit could be used for other applications, anyone have any idea what one of these kits cost to purchase? I would like to put one in my f150 truck.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

Check out Fix-A-Flat, that was just my first hit for the GM equivalent, looking for others.

Fix-A-Flat - Just Connect, Inflate and Go!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I've had a slow leak for about 3 weeks in one of my tires, temperatures are low enough think that can of goo in my trunk is frozen solid. Been using the ECO tire pump with goo can bypassed every 3-4 days to keep tire inflated properly.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

that is a slow leak, mine was within 5 miles after the first fill. According to the some of the SDS that I have read looks like it is good down to -30 and -40


http://slime.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Slime-Pro-Tire-Sealant-OTR-Over-The-Road.pdf


http://www.fixaflat.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/SafeSeal-Sealant.pdf


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ssnscruzeeco2015 said:


> I Like having the inflator and sealant in the car. I had to us it just last night. This morning I took the car in to get the tire repaired, but found out that the sealant is 58.95 CAD at the dealer. I think I will be looking at cheaper options.


I bought the sealant at the dealer but don't remember it being quite that expensive. I do get the wholesale price on parts from my dealer after some negotiating. It's 30% off roughly. You may try negotiating with the dealer on this. It's nice using the factory stuff because it integrates nicely with the air pump.



pandrad61 said:


> i have added this kit to all my vehicles. ive used it to plug 35's on the jeep, one on my vw. they work wounder if you do your part. im sure one of these screws and the sealant i would have no issues getting home
> Victor | 22-5-60207-8 Plug & Go Tire Repair Kit


Great tip!! I will look for that, thanks for sharing!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

happy to help. they should be in most parts stores.... don't break them out of the package until ready to use and put them in the glove box though.... very sharp and hurts like heck if you stick one in your finger lol


----------

